#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   HILFE Gutachter sieht durchtr. Ductus als Schicksal ... >

## Fariri

Hallo 
würde gerne Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu folgendem hören.
bei einer Entfernung der Gallenblase wurde mir der Hauptgallengang durchtrennt. Habe mir einen Fachanwalt genommen, das ganze ist nun vor Gericht. Dort wurde ein Gutachter beauftragt. Sein Urteil : Das der Hauptgallengang durchtrennt wurde ist klar, jedoch sei dies Schicksal. Und damit sieht es so aus als wäre der Prozess verloren. Was haltet Ihr davon auf eigene Rechnung ein gegen Gutachten erstellen zu lassen ? hat jmd Erfahrung ? Kann mir jmd einen Gutachter mit Schwerpunkt vizialchirugir empfehlen ? Oder sonst irgend eine Tip. 
Nun stand vor 8 Wochen die Folge op an, da die Bauchdecke nach der damaligen anschließenden Not Op nicht gehalten hat. Somit haben sich 3 Hernien gebildet diese mussten in einer mehrstündigen op mit Plastiknetzen verschlossen werden. Usw usw..... Alles Schicksal .....

----------


## Ambarishah

Man kann alles so hinstellen, dass es Schicksal sei. Demnach bliebe jeder Unfall ohne Folgen für den Verursacher. Aber in diesem Rechtssystem schaut das etwas anders aus. Richter sind schon mal korrupt und haben auch Angst ihren Job zu verlieren. Sie wissen ganz genau, wie sie zu urteilen haben, damit sie das Wohlwollen ihrer Auftraggeber ernten. 
Im Ernst, die Chancen sehen selbst dann nicht gut aus, wenn Sie drei / vier Gutachter auf ihrer Seite haben und einen Richter, der von vorn herein auf der anderen Seite steht. Sie müssen an den richtigen Richter kommen. Man müsste entsprechende Recherchen anstellen, welcher Richter geneigt wäre, Ihnen wohlwollend gegenüberzutreten. Bekommt man einen ungeeigneten Richter müsste man ihn für befangen erklären. 
Besser wäre es den Preis über die Gutachten so hoch zu treiben, dass die Gegenseite ganz schnell einem Vergleich zustimmen möchte.  
Aber alles steht und fällt mit der Finanzierung der Anwalts- und Prozesskosten.

----------


## Fariri

Ja traurig... Diese Bewertung der Gutachter " SCHICKSAL " gehört verboten

----------

